# Spearboard ????



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

waiting on spearboard to confirm my acount has anyone registered on there and how long did it take to confirm your accout.....????


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

I registered over a year ago and never did get approved. Tried to contact the administrator to no availl! Have even tried to re-register and it wont let me! Says I already have an account!! Not sure what to tell you. There are several people on this forum that are on there.

Good Luck!


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

evidently i have 2 i.d.s on here ????


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

Kinda p'd me off... i emailed the mod twice ... i wanted to reply to a post and couldn't.... getting my dive gear back together to start hunting while im out there catching... LOL ... i need some parts for my riffe and was trying to ask about some gear for sale ... o well


----------



## amnbowser (Oct 2, 2009)

It takes a while like 6 months I think just got to wait it out.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

in six months it will be fall or start of winter ..... looking for a good deal on a riffe threaded shaft for a mid handle 55 " gun... i am going to buy tubing and spectra and build my bands and i already have heavier leader than the gun uses for shock cord in my tackle bag...


----------



## Christophi (Apr 26, 2012)

I guess I got lucky, it took me maybe a week or so. (Spearboard ID: NuclearJesus)


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

A lot of the deals on spearboard arent that great of a deal. If youre living near where the person is selling, yeah, youll do ok. Most dont like to ship, misc. parts dont show up that often, and as far as shafts, there are no cheap ones. If you want a riffe shaft, youll pay for it, if you want something cheaper, you do get what you pay for.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

t apears as though you get burnt on all the small stuff rather than the shaft... the bands rigging tip etc... the shafts are pretty much the same... 65 + shipping or 75 including .. riffe or not..


----------

